

Ask HN: What to wear to job interview for biz dev position? - csdrane

I have an upcoming interview with a nyc startup for a potential business development position. I&#x27;ll be meeting with the head of biz dev and possibly the CEO. I&#x27;m wondering what to wear to the interview. I had been in the office previously meeting with some other people and the culture is casual. Previously I wore dress pants and a shirt and felt fine for the situation. However, I was there meeting with technical people and it was more of an informational context.<p>I&#x27;m wondering whether I might want to bring a jacket and&#x2F;or tie to this next interview. I figure the guys I might be meeting with are more likely to be dressed up themselves since they meet with potential clients, funders, etc.
======
foobeer
A good rule of thumb is to dress the same level or one level up from the
person you are interviewing with.

If you want to seem serious, but not overdo it, perhaps you could wear a
jacket with no tie or a tie with no jacket.

